
GitHub Gentoo organization hacked - dEnigma
https://www.gentoo.org/news/2018/06/28/Github-gentoo-org-hacked.html
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17420605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17420605)

~~~
dEnigma
Whoops, didn't see that one when I posted this, thanks for the link!

